# Notifications



## Claire (Nov 27, 2005)

I used to get notification in my regular email when someone posted to a thread I was interested in.  I know I'm missing something obvious, but it stopped a few weeks ago.  I know it will be some little square I need to click on, but so far I haven't found it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2005)

In the menu bar just above your post, click on Thread Tools then select Subscribe to this Thread.

Then click on User CP higher up on the page.  On the new page choose Edit Options on the left side of the page.  In the Messaging and Notifications sections, you can change your subscription options as well as your options for notifications.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Claire & all,

Claire, I was having that problem too, even when the box at the bottom of the thread was ticked off (so that I was subscribed to the thread) it was not showing up as per usual in my in-box. I determined that for some reason it was because in my user CP I had my subscription option set to "daily email" (as I'd always had)...Once I changed the sub option to instant notification I've been getting most of the threads that I contribute to emailed to me right away. Perhaps if you went this route too, it might help you


----------

